# PS Vs PU Vinyl - which is best?



## daveym (Jun 13, 2007)

I was using PU for some time & found it good but when removing the backing paper after heat pressing, the backing wouldn't remove all that well, often with edges of the vinyl coming away from the t-shirt if pulling to hard...i would then have to re-press and it would solve the problem. Also twice pressing would make the vinyl much softer and flatter, where as pressing the vinyl just the once made the vinyl look too glossy and stuck onto the t-shirt. But waiting for the vinyl to cool, and then pressing for a seconf time and waiting for it to cool again wasted precious time especially if you are pressing large runs.

I moved onto PU for many of my designs & found just pressing once & also removing the backing whilst hot, i had no problems with any edges peeling away after backing removal. The downside is i feel the vinyl is slightly thicker giving a more raised effect on the material...if rubbing your finger across the vinyl after pressing, you can definitely feel a slight raise where the vinyl is stuck. 

Secondly, because the backing paper is sticky, weeding & placing the applied vinyl on garment can be a real nightmare. Where as PU can be moved easily over the garment, PS sticks to fabric and if not positioned in the correct place can take an age to position.

I've found i'm using both PS & PU vinyl for various designs, as they both have their good & bad points...but in terms of speed PS takes alot longer to position, where-as PU takes longer to press?

Whats other people's feelings on these vinyl types, & your pressing methods? Does anyone have a favourite?


----------



## ayukish (Aug 18, 2005)

Hello Dave. What brand materials are you testing?


----------

